# oil light is on on my 89....oil level good



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, my 89 240's oil level is good according to the dipstick, but the oil light stay's on. i recently replaced the head. is there a plug somewhere that i could have forgot to plug in or could be loose and if so where would it be located. thanks


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

How long have you been driving it w/ that light on? That's your oil pressure light...saying that you don't have sufficient oil pressure. So if you haven't driven it far...I wouldn't drive it till you find out what's going on.


----------



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

what would be some reasons i could have low oil pressure? my oil level is good.


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

leak? something is open...


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

maybe something isnt right.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you've had the timing cover off, there's an O-ring that goes between the timing cover and the block. Also if you've had the oil pan off, there's an O-ring that fits on the oil pickup. If any of those are missing or installed incorrectly, you'll lose oil pressure.

The oil pump itself may be worn or the oil pickup screen may be plugged.

The oil pressure sensor may be bad.

There may be a problem with the bearings.

You should check the oil pressure with a temporary pressure gauge.


----------



## markherrin (Aug 28, 2005)

i have a question that deals with oil pressure too....i have a mechanical oil pressure gauge...when i start it up and my engine gets warm and i stop at like a stop sign my oil pressure reads about 10 or 15 is that good?? a guy at advance auto parts that has one told me thats where it should read when im stopped


----------



## alexsh (Oct 15, 2005)

did u start a seperate post for this? if not maybe you should


----------

